# What is Optical Digital In????



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a JVC HTIB and in addition to the component/composite/S connections it has a single "Optical Digital In" jack. The manual shows that a single cable can be connected from this jack to another unit with a "Digital Optical Out" jack. It doesn't say what this is for or when to use it or anything. Can someone please enlighten me? It was interesting that they even reverse terms on the In and Out (Optical Digital vs. Digital Optical).


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

I found the info on audioholics. Since I just have a HTIB and an HDTV it doesn't look like I use that connection at all.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mod said:


> ......it has a single "Optical Digital In" jack. The manual shows that a single cable can be connected from this jack to another unit with a "Digital Optical Out" jack. It doesn't say what this is for or when to use it or anything.....


Do you have the model number for your system???? ... it will help to check the connections online (better if you can post a photo)....:yes::yes:
Most receivers have "Optical Digitals In" sometimes more than one. This is used to connect a SAT, DVD, DVR or any video/audio source with a "Optical Digital Out" .... this will send a clear audio signal to the receiver.

Hopefully this will help you :wave::wave:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be used for digital audio from a DVD player, satellite box, etc. You wouldn't use the red and white RCA jacks just the optical cable. I use the coax connection on mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Still learning. Now I see that my HD cable box has a digital optic connection as does my HTIB. Guess I'll get one. Prices are all over the place on these cables. Same size can be $40 up to over $110 for a Monster high res hand polished digital fiber optic cable. Low end cables say polished, then polished twice, then high end is hand polished. There's Accoustic Research brand, Rocketfish brand, etc. Does it have to be so complicated?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I bought a 6' model from monoprice.com for <$10. Don't ever fall for the Monster ****; it's all marketing, and no better than anything else that's properly built.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

This place also sells very good high quality cables by the foot for great prices. Dont let the dated look of the site fool you.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/

Heres there Optical Digital cables.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Otto said:


> I bought a 6' model from monoprice.com for <$10. Don't ever fall for the Monster ****; it's all marketing, and no better than anything else that's properly built.


:T:T to Otto! That's where I get all my cables.


----------

